# The “Today I smashed my broken mod / RTA or RDA” thread



## Waine (19/2/18)

Without boasting, I have a lot of mods and tanks. I am getting to the point where I am so tired of VW mods breaking on me. Especially when they are just out of warranty.

I decided to start this thread for those who feel like I do. You pay good money for an item, only to find that it breaks a few months down the line. You have not the energy to try to get it fixed or to return it to the vendor. You are so disappointed, and you must express yourself.

This is the 5th mod in 2 years that just gave in. I have others that still work perfectly. I turned the broken ones into build stations.

Especially being a “DNA chip” and HCigar, I expected at least 2 years out of this mod. I could handle the rattling doors but not this nonsense. It lasted about 6 months.

In my view, the HCigar Inbox V2 is a piece of rubbish. 

It suddenly read “Too hot”. I tried to re set everything, in vain. When I fire it, it actually warms up, but does not fire.










So here is my opinion of this mod: it is junk. 

This is the treatment it deserved, and got today:







Please don’t tell me I allowed e-liquid to run in. I took all the necessary precautions and treated all my other working mods with the same care. It’s not built to handle squonking. As a Squonker, for that price it should not leak juice onto the internals.

I will take a cheap Smoant over a “DNA chip” any day. I will not easily buy an electronic Squonk device again, only mechanical or if the board is waterproof.

So annoying.

I wish I had a hammer in my office.

I kept the panels if any one in Durban wants them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Carnival (19/2/18)

I don't think it's dead yet... klap it a few more times to make sure! 

Jokes aside, I'm sorry you had another mod fail on you. I'm feeling better and better about trying out the Mech rabbit hole..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Captain Chaos (19/2/18)

Revenge is so sweet! Thats right, teach it a lesson it won't forget in a hurry. 
I feel the same way about things that crap out just after the warranty runs out.
Just ask multichoice about the bits and pieces of my Explora that I dumped on their counter.
I felt sooooo much better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (19/2/18)

Good idea man.
I'll gave to go to the range and take some "things" with me. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (19/2/18)

Mods have comes and gone but my RX200s lives on...

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (19/2/18)

GerritVisagie said:


> Good idea man.
> I'll gave to go to the range and take some "things" with me.
> II'l bring the "things", you bring the beers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Captain Chaos (19/2/18)

GerritVisagie said:


> Good idea man.
> I'll gave to go to the range and take some "things" with me.
> I'll bring the "things", you bring the beers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Captain Chaos (19/2/18)

I don't know what is going on with my phone. Writing funny words and does funny things when I quote a post. 
Going to get smashed as well!! !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (19/2/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> I don't know what is going on with my phone. Writing funny words and does funny things when I quote a post.
> Going to get smashed as well!! !


Cant wait for the pics of this smash

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (19/2/18)

Christos said:


> Cant wait for the pics of this smash



But what will the pics be taken with... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Salamander (19/2/18)

This brings up the issue of guarantee problems due to "liquid damage". I have a Lost Vape Drone that seeps a small amount of juice between the centre pin and insulator of the 510 connector. If this had leaked more and damaged the device it would have been rejected as a claim due to "liquid damage" - which is in fact caused by bad material/workmanship. The iJoy Capo is another one that leaks like a sieve into the mod. In both cases none of the liquid come from outside the mod.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Spyro (19/2/18)

It's so strange to hear that mods break so often. I've owned somewhere in the region of 15 VW mods and 5 mech mods over the course of 3 years and I've never once had a single one break. Must be luck, because I drop mods like hot potatoes (multiple times weekly)

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Room Fogger (19/2/18)

Sorry to hear @Waine . I am looking for a mod to do exactly that with, but for different reasons, I need the 510, wire and button to diy a pipe with, so if someone in Kdp is wanting to do this, please enjoy yourself, but can I have the pieces to see if I can salvage. 

If one of mine does this in the meantime I'll go for it myself, 124 gr federal xtp at about 1000 fps, or 180 gr. at 3200 fps should do the job just fine! In this instance I will post photos as well. The enjoyment must be immense. I must say I have been extremely lucky in that nothing of mine has given up the ghost yet, touch wood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (19/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Sorry to hear @Waine . I am looking for a mod to do exactly that with, but for different reasons, I need the 510, wire and button to diy a pipe with, so if someone in Kdp is wanting to do this, please enjoy yourself, but can I have the pieces to see if I can salvage.
> 
> If one of mine does this in the meantime I'll go for it myself, 124 gr federal xtp at about 1000 fps, or 180 gr. at 3200 fps should do the job just fine! In this instance I will post photos as well. The enjoyment must be immense. I must say I have been extremely lucky in that nothing of mine has given up the ghost yet, touch wood.




It's a pity you didn't post a month ago, I recently tossed out a 510, battery tray, Istick Power 80W chip and 5000mah Lipo.
All in working order. I dismantled it and made my own mod out of resin, only to drop it, have it shatter and give up entirely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (19/2/18)

Apparently my little Hotcig / Rig RSQ has a waterproof board. It has been behaving for 3 months. Holding thumbs on this one as I enjoy it a lot, although it is a little underpowered.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (19/2/18)

This will buff right out.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger (19/2/18)

Spyro said:


> It's a pity you didn't post a month ago, I recently tossed out a 510, battery tray, Istick Power 80W chip and 5000mah Lipo.
> All in working order. I dismantled it and made my own mod out of resin, only to drop it, have it shatter and give up entirely.


Dam, if only I had made up my mind earlier! I have been doing some research into pipes and will be posting to the thread soon, but it would seem that the ones that are worthwhile are above my pay grade. So diy syndrome is kicking in.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (19/2/18)

Sorry to hear about your bad luck @Waine 

The upside I suppose is that you now know exactly what's inside that mod you ripped apart 

Better luck going forward.

I have been quite lucky with only one or two regulated mods doing strange things (Smok M50 was one of them) - but have had generally good service from almost all of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

